# Aruba the week after Xmas (or Jamaica?)



## akp (Feb 12, 2013)

I have FF award tickets on hold for all five of us for the week after Christmas.  

I don't have an exchange for that week so I'm looking at either a hotel or rental.  I don't want to pull the trigger on the flights until I'm sure I have a good option for lodging.

Last time we were in Aruba we stayed at the Bluegreen resort (La Cabana) in the low-rise area, and we know we definitely want to stay in the high rise area this time so we can walk to the restaurants, shops, etc. 

I've got 2 rooms booked at the Radisson (cancellable), and I've contacted an owner about a rental week at the Marriott Surf Club.  

The price for 2 rooms at the Radisson is just a bit lower than the price of a 2 bedroom rental at the Marriott.  (I'm using cash + my club carlson points.)  

How long is the walk from the Marriott to that main strip in Aruba?

Will the crowds be horrible?  

Any advice about Marriott vs Radisson?  (other than at Marriott we'd have kitchen so we could eat in for breakfast and lunch.)

Our other option is Jamaica; there are good FF tickets available there for our dates and I *might* be able to book the AI at Hilton Rose Hall.  (might because I don't have all my hilton points into my account yet so I can't for sure book it.)

Thanks - I appreciate any advice.


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 12, 2013)

Aruba will be busy that week, but it is not crazy.  We own at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club and we go weeks 51 and 52 annually.  IMHO I would stay at the OC over the SC as our beach is not as crowded.  What do you mean about the main strip?  If you are talking about the road that runs behind the hotels, you can walk there through the back in about 5 minutes or so.  In addition to a kitchen at the Marriott you will have more room there than at the Radisson.  We love Aruba, we did not love Jamaica, we did not feel safe there.


----------



## JMSH (Feb 12, 2013)

Surf Club is simply at one end of Palm Beach and the Raddison is at the other. Jamica versus Aruba is like an apple versus an orange. Jamaica you would be unwise to leave the resort at night whereas in Aruba you could be very safe leaving the resort at night...the Surf Club rooms are great...if you have kids they would love Surf Club. Raddison is also nice but it would be more adult....the Raddison would be the traditional hotel whereas the Surf Club is a timeshare set up.....I would certainly go to Aruba versus Jamica.


----------



## akp (Feb 12, 2013)

*Thank you!*

Ilene, thanks so much.  

By main strip I mean that area where all the restaurants and shops are.  From La Cabana, we had to drive, and we want to be within easy walking distance.  It will be me, my husband (both in our 40s), and kids ages 14, 12, and 9.  Five minutes sounds perfect.

We loved Aruba, too.  I think I'm trying to talk myself into Jamaica because it is such a good deal, both in terms of airfare and room rental.  

Another good argument for the Marriott is that if the crowds are heavy, we'll definitely want our own kitchen so we can eat breakfast and lunch in.

Anita


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 12, 2013)

akp said:


> Ilene, thanks so much.
> 
> By main strip I mean that area where all the restaurants and shops are.  From La Cabana, we had to drive, and we want to be within easy walking distance.  It will be me, my husband (both in our 40s), and kids ages 14, 12, and 9.  Five minutes sounds perfect.
> 
> ...


Come to Aruba week 52, stay at the Marriott, easy walk to the 'strip' - lots of fun options there. Or are u looking at week 1?


----------



## tombo (Feb 12, 2013)

Between the 2 Aruba would be my choice without question. 

In Jamaica at Sandal's there were armed guards at both ends of the property on the beach. My brother was curious if people were allowed walk any farther than the property lines. The guards told him that he could walk as far as he wanted, but that he was only safe and protected at the resort. He said is it that dangerous. The guards said they had seen people robbed within sight of their posts. The front desk said it was unsafe to leave the resort other than in large groups and said even in large groups travel at night was discouraged.

In Aruba my wife and myself drove all over the Island. We drove to secluded beaches where we were alone and to the fishing huts past the lighthouse where there are no residences, store, condos, or even electricity. We explored the caves and national park. We always felt safe and will explore the island again when we go back.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 12, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## akp (Feb 12, 2013)

*flights booked!*

Thanks guys.  I ticketed the Aruba flights tonight.  So excited!

Worst case, I have the Radisson reservations so we definitely have something if I can't work out a rental at the Marriott.  

And I've got a post up over at the Marriott Rental board (VacationsPointsExchange), so I'm crossing my fingers.

I'm so excited!

Anita


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 13, 2013)

Have you considered the Renaissance?  We love it there; you're right across the street from the down town area where there are lots of restaurants (especially at the Renaissance Marketplace).  We've been there week 51, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 13, 2013)

classiclincoln said:


> Have you considered the Renaissance?  We love it there; you're right across the street from the down town area where there are lots of restaurants (especially at the Renaissance Marketplace).  We've been there week 51, thoroughly enjoyed it.


I keep meaning to spend 2 nights there....maybe next year - I am fascinated by the private island.


----------



## akp (Feb 14, 2013)

*Can you tell me more about the Renaissance?*



classiclincoln said:


> Have you considered the Renaissance?  We love it there; you're right across the street from the down town area where there are lots of restaurants (especially at the Renaissance Marketplace).  We've been there week 51, thoroughly enjoyed it.



We spent a kind of unpleasant evening in that part of the island looking for a restaurant and it left us with a bad impression.  

Because of that weird impression, we haven't really considered it but I am ready to open my mind 

I'm going to go check reviews and check it out.

Anita


----------



## m61376 (Feb 17, 2013)

As others have posted, you can easily walk from the Surf Club to several good restaurants, and there is a cut through street to the new mall, with restaurants and some shopping. It is easy to get a cab and there are many really good restaurants which will run about a $10 cab ride max, and it would be a shame not to consider trying at least one or two of them. 

I don't know what the price differential is between renting a week at the SC and the two hotel rooms, but it might land up being cheaper in the end if you consider being able to eat breakfast in the room and packing lunch and snacks for the beach and/or pool. We buy the water bottles and throw in some of the drink to go mixes and then freeze them the night before- great for cold beverages at the beach. A lot of people throw in cans of Balashi or soda, etc. On drinks alone you can save quite a few dollars, and if you consider breakfast and lunch savings it really adds up. You might even want to grill a night or two while you're down there; although there are lots of great restaurants, we always grill two nights just to avoid so much over-eating. Anyway, with the kitchen there is the potential for significant savings and having in room laundry makes packing light easier.

Especially for a more resort oriented vacation, where you'll be in and around instead of out all day exploring and touring, I think you'll really appreciate the bigger space. And when you don't have to worry about breakfast everyone gets to start the day at their own pace, which is much more relaxing.

btw- good choice of Aruba over Jamaica- it's nice not to be restricted to the confines of a single resort, and nice to be able to enjoy other beaches and/or restaurants.


----------



## akp (Feb 19, 2013)

*No doubt!*



m61376 said:


> I don't know what the price differential is between renting a week at the SC and the two hotel rooms, but it might land up being cheaper in the end if you consider being able to eat breakfast in the room and packing lunch and snacks for the beach and/or pool.



Renting at Surf or Ocean close to the price I'd be paying for 2 rooms at the Radisson, and that is including redeeming a bunch of Club Carlson points.  And we'd be crammed in two hotel rooms!

The rooms at the Radisson are cancelable and as soon as I get a timeshare week booked, I will cancel.  I was just afraid to book the flights without having *something* booked since I know how hard that week is to get.  Now I see a decent number of rentals so I feel better.

Can't wait to get back to Aruba 

Anita


----------

